# Lodge Carbon Steel Skillets vs. de Buyer?



## AMP01

Has anyone tried the Lodge Carbon Steel Skillets? 

They say on their website that they have already been seasoned.

I am curious to see how they work compared to the de Buyer skillets.


----------



## GlassEye

I remember seeing some less than good reviews of the Lodge carbon steel, can't recall where. On the other hand, I have a couple of De Buyer that I love.


----------



## EdipisReks

i have both. the Lodge pans perform great. they won't last quite as long. for the price, who cares.


----------



## chinacats

I have a rather old Lodge and a few deBuyer's and they are just different. My Lodge is thicker and heavier and great for cornbread, the deBuyers are more fun and get more use overall. All are pretty non-stick.


----------



## ajhuff

I don't know anything about the steel pans. Just looked on their web site and see that they are made in the USA. I was not expecting that. Impressed. I have witnessed their seasoning process and they do a good job, better than you could do at home.

-AJ


----------



## chinacats

ajhuff said:


> I don't know anything about the steel pans. Just looked on their web site and see that they are made in the USA. I was not expecting that. Impressed. I have witnessed their seasoning process and they do a good job, better than you could do at home.
> -AJ



Here are a couple of videos of Lodge that may be of interest.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4S3kYJyUfM&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgTKTh1UfiU&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## EdipisReks

chinacats said:


> I have a rather old Lodge and a few deBuyer's and they are just different. My Lodge is thicker and heavier and great for cornbread, the deBuyers are more fun and get more use overall. All are pretty non-stick.



The lodge cast iron (love) and steel (really like) are different.


----------



## chinacats

Thanks Edipis, I was confused, and now I am less confused:>) Actually think I may have to try out one of the Lodge steel pans now.


----------



## ajhuff

chinacats said:


> Here are a couple of videos of Lodge that may be of interest.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4S3kYJyUfM&feature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgTKTh1UfiU&feature=player_embedded#!



Good stuff. I've been through the plant several times. I love picking through the blemish pile next door at the outlet store. Good deals if you know what a cosmetic vs. a structural defect are.

-AJ


----------



## DwarvenChef

Couldn't find anything on Utube for the steel skillets, seen one at a local shop but didn't look at it that close....


----------



## EdipisReks

chinacats said:


> Thanks Edipis, I was confused, and now I am less confused:>) Actually think I may have to try out one of the Lodge steel pans now.



you should! they are a good value, definitely. i would strip off the factory seasoning, though.


----------



## ajhuff

EdipisReks said:


> you should! they are a good value, definitely. i would strip off the factory seasoning, though.



Why? I had my doubts about their seasoning until I saw the process. As I said they do a better job putting on an initial even coat than you can at home.

-AJ


----------



## ajhuff

EdipisReks said:


> The lodge cast iron (love) and steel (really like) are different.



Yes. Other than both being iron based, steel and cast iron are radically different materials. Ergo very different pans.

-AJ


----------



## EdipisReks

ajhuff said:


> Why? I had my doubts about their seasoning until I saw the process. As I said they do a better job putting on an initial even coat than you can at home.
> 
> -AJ



it was rough on mine.


----------



## Shinob1

So my wife came home with one of the lodge carbon steel pans from Sur La Table. I took it back the next day. The seasoning was flaking off and you could see a lot of over spray near the handle. My De Buyer pans are way better than the lodge carbon steel pans. I think the lodge would be nice for camping if you didn't want to take your nice skillets with you. Personally I would prefer the lodge skillets without any seasoning.


----------



## bkdc

I'd much rather season a pan myself so I know it was done right. I own a few Mineral B Debuyers pans (99% pure iron) and they are great. They are lighter than Lodge Cast Iron (less mass) so they don't hold heat quite as long.

But the big reason I like my Debuyers is because the handle doesn't get hot like a Lodge Cast Iron pan.

If you want to make apple pie or do some heavy duty camping or baking, nothing beats old school Cast Iron. But for crepes and fried egg and other stovetop use, I prefer my Debuyer.

I hate the process of seasoning, but it's sooo nice when those fried eggs glide off your pan.


----------

